# Broom corn



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My broom corn has started to tassel ... My broom not to far off ... :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

My corn is only about 2' tall.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have no corn ... :gaah:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I have popping sorhgum and didn't get it planted this year so I am hoping that it will be ok till next year to try... I'd bet the left over stalk would be good for brooms too.. I have so wanted to make my own broom..
I read where some people carefully bend the stalks over so that when they start to ripen and dry the "broom" seed part will be tighter together and not get "fluffy".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

That is what I read also, So I will harvested before the seed matures, well all but the best looking one.

I'll keep it back for seed next year. 

And Uncle Joe I'm sure you corn will come along now that you have some rain. NaeKid, by- granny next year plant you some corn.


----------

